# 2 loose strands on new strings



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

you could shoot them but I would return them .


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I am with Spotshooter, I would return them and get a new set, Most likely it would be ok, but I wouldn't want to spend the money to have a half-ass built set of strings, I am a rookie string maker but would never let a cable like that go to any of my customers

I can hear someone now " Just twist it up alittle and you won't see it" Well that just puts even more pressure on the tight strands


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

Nitroboy said:


> I am with Spotshooter, I would return them and get a new set, Most likely it would be ok, but I wouldn't want to spend the money to have a half-ass built set of strings, I am a rookie string maker but would never let a cable like that go to any of my customers
> 
> I can hear someone now " Just twist it up alittle and you won't see it" Well that just puts even more pressure on the tight strands


it jut worries me that the new strings wont last because of the 2 loose strands..... not sure sometimes it agrevates me sometimes i feel its not a big deal.... it took me a week to get new ones in now maybe another few more weeks..... seasons coming close here in MN and i still need to settle in the strings and tune the bow once again


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

I wouldn't shoot that bow!!!!

Those 2 strands aren't pulling their share of the weight, meaning the other stands have more stress on them.
Bring it back and ask for a new set.


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

nag said:


> I wouldn't shoot that bow!!!!
> 
> Those 2 strands aren't pulling their share of the weight, meaning the other stands have more stress on them.
> Bring it back and ask for a new set.


dosnt this make the shopw owners responsible beacause they were the ones who installed the strings in? I'll be uber mad if i had to pay for new sets im already mad that ill have to bring it in once again and miss out another week of practice plus this puts me back a week for tunning my bow which means i will have to rush up on everything b4 season starts


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Looks like one side of the split yoke didnt get any twists and needs some.


----------



## averagejoe57 (Apr 2, 2009)

Bring it and we will make it right. I aggree it looks like the y cable needs a twist or 2. We fix it up for you.


----------



## archeryisme (May 22, 2006)

As already stated, there should be some twist in that cable.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Perhasps a few twists to the yoke will do the trick, but make sure the cam lean is right after doing so.
Either way, your local bow shop needs to make this right.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Just putting a few twists in the string is not going to make those loose strands better. I am sure you will have no problem shooting it but give them a call and tell them about it and that you want a new cable to replace the one with the loose strands.


----------



## XCR1200 (Apr 13, 2007)

As mentioned before, the yokes need to be twisted up. If ya take a split yoke and only twist one side the other will look just like that. By the looks of it there is only 3 twist or so in the tighter side. I like to start with 5 tw in the window side of the yoke and 9 tw in the sight mt. Side of the yoke and then adjust for cam lean.
There is prob. Nothing wrong with the cables just poor instalation.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

averagejoe57 said:


> Bring it and we will make it right. I aggree it looks like the y cable needs a twist or 2. We fix it up for you.


There you go ,I guess this is where you got the strings from,Average Joe said he'd make it right for you ,what more could you ask for?:thumbs_up


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> If ya take a split yoke and only twist one side the other will look just like that.


 No it won't make it do that. Those are simply two strands that weren't kept tight during the making of the string. When I put new strings on I will add twists in the sight side of the yoke but add none to the window side and I never have that happen. THat is just plainly a slipped strand of the string.


----------

